# My Home Made Grow Tent (pics)



## space_weaseal (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all.
I have been real biz at work lately and today i got off to build my grow tent.
It took about 90min to build and cost $47. to make.
Here is what i used.
6 10Ft pices of 1/2" pvc pipe
pvc fittings 
white duck tape
about 10' of velcro
a 10' X 10' panda film
Hacksaw "to cut the pipe"

It is 69" tall 29" wide and 22" deep.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 26, 2007)

nice one.how you get the heat out of the box?what lights u use?did youhave any fan inside?and in my opinion make this box covered till ground.make them light proof.


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 26, 2007)

I am going to run a duct from my air vent too the tent and put a canister filter in it next week with a small "maybe two" fan in it.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 27, 2007)

What's up weseal - Very cool man. Wish I had the space for something like that - my closet is such a bitch to get in and out of. Mind if I ask where you got your supplies? Just curious... And, is that a CFL? Always interested to hear about other cfl'ers. Just my 2 cents here bro, but - your res is BLACK man! VERY black. Looks too small to be a DWC; Ebb and Flow? Anyway, you should cover it up with some of your leftover panda film. It's gonna get HOT, and steal alot of light from your plants. Also, as you probably know by now, the panda film is NOT lightproof. I discovered that the hard way. Don't get me wrong - I love the panda: somewhat cheap, easy to work with, and pretty tough. When I used it to block any light during flowering though, I was shocked to see how translucent it actually is. Just remember that when you go 12/12 man. Best of luck to you bro! Good growin, PEACE 
OH - Your seeds are showing their first set of leaves - why haven't you put them in the system yet??!


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 28, 2007)

started the system with the 400w MH.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 30, 2007)

I like it.
Don't you think 'None soil' Grows look so...*Modern*.

Are you going to be adding some in/out take fans? 
Or are you leaving it as that?


----------



## Cst4r (Jul 30, 2007)

u cant have the bottom open like that if ur going to bud it 12/12 u need complete dark for the dark period of the 12 cycle will not get maximum growth with ur system like that all around good lookin though only thing i caught besides the fan


----------



## ConstructABlunt (Jul 30, 2007)

I like that its next to you bed. Nice and simple slick setup TIGHT!


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice setup, but where's your exhaust?


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 31, 2007)

Cst4r said:


> u cant have the bottom open like that if ur going to bud it 12/12 u need complete dark for the dark period of the 12 cycle will not get maximum growth with ur system like that all around good lookin though only thing i caught besides the fan


I will be covering the bottom up with panda film.

Here are a couple more pics. I ordered a ebb & flow system and i am ordering a 12lb carbon air scrubber today for it.. I will use the ebb & flow for the budding stage and the aeroponic one for clones and growth stage.






Here is a pic of one of my fans (there are two in the top of the hut blowing down)





This is one more Hindu kush and two White widows starting.





And another fan. The temp stays around 83-88F


----------



## DND (Aug 5, 2007)

I like it...good job! Definantly get that light ventilated tho.


----------



## fiona (Feb 11, 2008)

good idea. good job.


----------



## alusash (Feb 11, 2008)

i hope u gona change that light to a hps bulb for 12/12!!!else sweet setup man!mine similar, but 5 times the size


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 12, 2008)

Nicely done.I built a 4x4 tent at home cost me about total of around $85..heres a few shot


----------



## fiona (Feb 12, 2008)

How did you all go hanging a fan and filter? What is a good gauge of pipe to use?


----------



## email468 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nicely done! Easy to put up and take down - great DIY!


----------



## dylster88 (Jul 5, 2008)

space weaseal would you be able to post some more pictures of your grow tent i cant see your pictures. im looking to make my own grow tent, looking for ideas thanks.


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 5, 2008)

Any chance of getting the pictures rehosted? would love to see it as I am thinking about building a something like your setup.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

what happened to the pics???

Here is my 600 watt HPS home made tent...






​


----------

